# Cycles by Breeze specials



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We are doing $49.99 oil changes through September 1st. Includes oil and filter. Synthetic oil slightly higher. We are also doing free 50 point inspections. Stop by and see us! 

Cycles by Breeze
3830 W. Navy Blvd
Pensacola
850.438.0401 
www.mycyclesbybreeze.com

Sent from my LG-V410


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

perfect timing. i hate stealerships


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Excellent deal.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Keep in mind, PFF members always get a discount on any service work. Unfortunately the discount does not apply to the 49.99 oil change special but any other work you need done from tire changes to engine rebuilds are eligible for the discount!


----------

